# Bullfrog Tadpoles Wanted



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a garden pond with 4 bullfrogs for years and re-did it this spring(doubled in size and made it deeper) after the last frog was found dead. The other 3 lived here for about 4 years and disappeared. I am looking for some and if anyone has a pond or knows where I can get some,I'd appreciate it. I live in the city and the neighbors all loved them! TYVM


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

I know what you are talking about Jakeo. I have a small Koi pond in my backyard and I have six bullfrogs in there now. The music they sing is pretty cool, especially at night when you can have the windows open. Anyway just last weekend I thought I had noticed some string algae in my pond, but when I got ready to pull it out my girlfriend stopped me, she said look those are a string of eggs and I have them all over the place. So I'm thinking pretty soon my pond is going to be full of tadpoles, just as long as the fish don't eat them. If you ever make it up to Mid-Michigan your more than welcome to as many as you like just PM me if your coming this way and I'll give you directions.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

RiverRanger said:


> I know what you are talking about Jakeo. I have a small Koi pond in my backyard and I have six bullfrogs in there now. The music they sing is pretty cool, especially at night when you can have the windows open. Anyway just last weekend I thought I had noticed some string algae in my pond, but when I got ready to pull it out my girlfriend stopped me, she said look those are a string of eggs and I have them all over the place. So I'm thinking pretty soon my pond is going to be full of tadpoles, just as long as the fish don't eat them. If you ever make it up to Mid-Michigan your more than welcome to as many as you like just PM me if your coming this way and I'll give you directions.


Good luck on your future "grandkids" LOL
My brother has a high dollar koi pond in his yard and found the same string of eggs a couple of years ago and they turned out to be toads. He put a net of somesort around them so the koi didnt eat them. I will be heading up to the U.P. in the beginning of June so I will keep a eye on this foroum for updates on what you have. TYVM


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I just bought 1 over the weekend at Grass Roots just off I-275 just south of Huron River DR. on Bell Rd. $2 ea. and they're about 5" ea.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

You can take as many as you want out of my pond. I saw one yesterday with a body bigger than a soft ball.

Music......ok?, I have about 1000 of them within 100 yds of the house, they can drive you nuts. Better than the high schoolers sound systems at 2 am at my old house, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

RiverRanger said:


> So I'm thinking pretty soon my pond is going to be full of tadpoles, just as long as the fish don't eat them.


Do you have a glass jar you can slip the eggs into with the lid off, to keep the fish from eating them?


----------

